# Inflatable PDF



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Inflatable PDF

Do you rate them.

I feel extremely stable on my Kayak and I haven't been wearing my pdf when paddling as it really is too bulky.

I see Paf wears one, I would wear this one as they look more comfortable but are they worth the extra bucks and just as effective?

I see Anaconda has them for $96 in their Catalogue.

Cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Call me a sook, but I would not leave the shore without my PFD, it may be nearly 20 years old, and I intend to renew it soon, but it is my second skin. 
Having been close to getting rammed (whilst anchored in a tinny), I would not consider an inflatable. Not unless it has auto inflate capability.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Depends a bit on what sort of fishing you do I think & what the probability of falling off the yak, in a slow runnign river / lake they might be ok.

I fell off while ago in the ocean (with PFD on) & the yak flipped over, it all happened so quick I was thankful I had the PFD on & it held me out of the water well.

I personally think that safety gear should have as little moving parts as possible, what happens if the Co2 cylinder doesn't work.

I note in the Sydney papers they have recalled one make of inflatable PFD's


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hope this helps ( Some of my considerations when using my jacket ),

In extremely calm conditions like no swell or massive flocks of Stinkboats I would recommend the style I have, mine is NOT automatic meaning YES I have to be with it to pull the cord which opens the Co2 and in turn inflates the jacket... Were I fish there are only Stinkboats with electric motors and the occasional rower which makes me feel comfy enough to have 100% confidence in the lifejacket I use ( It does have manual inflation tubes and a whistle which become available if side of the unit is pulled open ), these jackets were given as a gift by my parents.

HOWEVER...

If you were venturing into tidal situations or offshore I would recommend a type 3 PFD and although slightly bulkier than my type 1 if you were to be knocked out or only tipped into the drink ( In full clothing etc etc ) you would be 100% sure of buoyancy depending on the weight rating on the jacket, Unfortunately these type 3 jackets apparently turn you onto your stomach when knocked unconscious... In any situation this could prove deadly, Im hoping the above facts are not misleading.

I am looking into purchasing a type 3 jacket, the reason is I am starting to explore beyond Canberra's freshwater lakes :

Freshwater ( Little to no traffic ) - Type 1 Manual / Automatic jacket

Saltwater ( Swell and medium to heavy traffic ) - Type 3 Buoyant jacket

The jacket in question that has been recalled :

RFD 150N MANUAL INFLATABLE LIFEJACKET PRODUCT RECALL

Please read on for more information - 8 December 2006

RFD Australia Pty. Ltd. (Ã¢â‚¬Å"RFDÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2006)

My understanding is that type 1's have head support so that the person's head will be out of the water even if they are unconscious. Type 2's and 3's have the same buoyancy properties but 2's are in approved safety colours, 3's are not.
Type 2's seem to be the most popular for yakking and are pretty comfortable, Im happy to wear one (and Leftie Ant can tell you I always wear it in his boat when he's behind the tiller, even before the new laws came in! :wink: ).


----------

